# What was your favorite sweets when you were a nipper



## Thingybob (16 Mar 2021)

Mine is horse cakes the round ball covered aniseed sweet you get in Allsorts and now you can get em in big bag fulls


----------



## Sandyn (16 Mar 2021)

The earliest sweets I remember were Tobermory Tatties, Sweet Cigarettes and Fry's 5 Centre Chocolate Cream which we sometimes got at school for some reason. Tobermory Tatties were the best. Guaranteed to rot your soft little teeth and if that didn't get you, it had a little plastic thing in the middle to choke you!!


----------



## Doug B (16 Mar 2021)

They were & still are liquorice & blackcurrant


----------



## Geoff_S (16 Mar 2021)

Any I could get my hands on. But I did particularly like the white chocolate mice.


----------



## Graham Warner (16 Mar 2021)

1/4 Winter mixture, couldn't beat it this time of year


----------



## mikej460 (16 Mar 2021)

Sherbet Dips


----------



## Rorton (16 Mar 2021)

cor loads

Choc chewing nuts
Fairy Satins
Cola Cube (had to have a chewy middle)
Pineapple Chunks
Jargonelle Pear Drops


----------



## Linus (16 Mar 2021)

Those pink shrimps that were 4 for a penny and Blackjacks.


----------



## AJB Temple (16 Mar 2021)

Sherbert fountain.


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Mar 2021)

Never really had a firm favourite though Rhubarb and Custard were in the running . The main thing i remember about the local corner/sweet shop was a Single ciggie and 3 matches would cost a penny


----------



## Droogs (16 Mar 2021)

Edinburgh rock, pacers or spangles


----------



## Cabinetman (16 Mar 2021)

So two people have said sherbet Fountain or sherbet dips, I always used to call them sherbet dabs, and by my reasoning they had to have somebody to test them, and that was the job I wanted when I grew up "A Sherbert daba tester " loved it when the licorice tube was still working properly and sucked too hard and it went straight up into your sinuses, lol.
I must’ve loved Sherbert, as the other things I really liked were flying saucers


----------



## Ozi (16 Mar 2021)

I don't know it's name but a bar of chocolate with a sticky dark green almost black filling. In old money it cost 3d when black jacks were 8 for 1d 3d was my pocket money and it was always a difficult decision. I haven't seen it since I was 5 or 6 would love to find out it's still around.


----------



## Inspector (16 Mar 2021)

Jaw breakers.

Pete


----------



## paulrbarnard (16 Mar 2021)

Black jacks, shrimps and the various other ‘penny’ chews. I must be old because we used to get more than one for a penny. School bus fare was 3d but we could buy a mixed bag of chews and still get home before the bus.


----------



## treeturner123 (16 Mar 2021)

Anything that was 4 for a 1d. ie Blackjacks, fruit salad and I used to love flying saucers.

I also always liked dark chocolate especially dark chocolate Bounty; still do.

Phil


----------



## eribaMotters (16 Mar 2021)

Nut brittle.

Colin


----------



## Gremmy (16 Mar 2021)

A hard boiled sweet in a red tin that I used to steal from my Grandmother - Uncle Joe’s Mint Balls. 
I hadn’t seen them for years until recently - 5 tins purchased and instant regression to naughty 6 years old me!


----------



## artie (16 Mar 2021)

McGowans toffee penny chews.

We used to break them on the concrete window sill.
A whole one was much to big to put in your mouth at once.

I wouldn't like to be chewing one of those today.


----------



## ManowarDave (16 Mar 2021)

+1 for fruit salads and flying saucers

Oddly as a child I had a thing for Turkish delight too.


----------



## francovendee (16 Mar 2021)

Aniseed balls, I can taste them now. Sold by weight from a big jar. 
A bag of these would last me days.


----------



## Nigel Burden (16 Mar 2021)

Aniseed balls 4 a penny, that's an old penny, Winter mixtures and cough candy twist.

Nigel.


----------



## mikej460 (16 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> So two people have said sherbet Fountain or sherbet dips, I always used to call them sherbet dabs, and by my reasoning they had to have somebody to test them, and that was the job I wanted when I grew up "A Sherbert daba tester " loved it when the licorice tube was still working properly and sucked too hard and it went straight up into your sinuses, lol.
> I must’ve loved Sherbert, as the other things I really liked were flying saucers


@AJB Temple is right they are called Sherbert Fountains not dips. Sherbert Dabs have a lolly instead of the liquorice


----------



## mikej460 (16 Mar 2021)

francovendee said:


> Aniseed balls, I can taste them now. Sold by weight from a big jar.
> A bag of these would last me days.


were these 'gob stoppers'?


----------



## Nigel Burden (16 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> were these 'gob stoppers'?



No, gob stoppers were about 1" across. Aniseed balls were half that at most and coloured brownish red.

Nigel.


----------



## bobblezard (16 Mar 2021)

Sherbet lemons, chocolate limes and pear drops  Makes me smile thinking about how happy they could make me...


----------



## francovendee (16 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> were these 'gob stoppers'?


No but I liked those too. 

I'm a war baby and any sort of sweet was on ration. One reason I've still got all my own teeth.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (16 Mar 2021)

Linus said:


> Those pink shrimps that were 4 for a penny and Blackjacks.


Yup, shrimps, blackjacks and their cousins fruit salad...


----------



## mikej460 (16 Mar 2021)

francovendee said:


> No but I liked those too.
> 
> I'm a war baby and any sort of sweet was on ration. One reason I've still got all my own teeth.


I'm a child of the 50s so sweets were the norm as was chocolate which is my biggest treat. I also have my own teeth but only due to regular brushing being drummed into me. I also have my own stomach - a testament to my love of chocolate. I remember Cadbury penny bars, and later, lion bars, amazins, bar sixes...


----------



## Valhalla (16 Mar 2021)

cola cubes........


----------



## Yojevol (16 Mar 2021)

My daughter's favourites were tangerine balls. There was a shop near her school that stocked them. After a time she realised it would be a good idea to bulk buy, so she went in one day and asked for 2 pounds of T-balls. The shopkeeper asked 'You mean £2 worth?' The reply came back 'No, 2lb'  Note orange tongue!
Sweets are still sold in ozs, aren't they?
On another occasion, away on holiday, she spied an old fashioned sweet shop and couldn't resist going in. She looked around all the glass jars but couldn't spot the orange sweets, so she asked the shopkeeper lady if they had any. Shopkeeper lady looked a bit bemused but shouted to her hubby out back 'HAVE YOU GOT TANGERINE BALLS?'
Quick witted hubby shot back 'THEY WERE OK WHEN I GOT DRESSED THIS MORNING'
Brian


----------



## Valhalla (16 Mar 2021)

don't forget flying saucers ....


----------



## Blackswanwood (16 Mar 2021)

Woolworths pick n’mix


----------



## mikej460 (16 Mar 2021)

coconut mushrooms


----------



## mikej460 (16 Mar 2021)

arrow bars


----------



## Blackswanwood (16 Mar 2021)

Swizzells


----------



## Thingybob (16 Mar 2021)

Where i used to live the local shop had two lids under the 1d and the 2d tray i remember beechnut chewing gum,spearmint arrow bars a small bar of chocolate that had four circles like four records and you could rotate it and they looked like they were spinning and sticks of licquorice and real branches of licquorice to chew ,packs of toffee cigs sour grapes bubblegum the list is endless


----------



## Thingybob (16 Mar 2021)

So glad i started this thread it is bringing back so many memories to me and you and the tastes in Aldi at present they are selling Pineapple chunks,Cherry lips and Fruiit Salad pop and it tastes just like the real thing and its very low in calories . Tried em all


----------



## thetyreman (17 Mar 2021)

I really loved rubarb and custard sweets, and also lemon bon bons, still do.


----------



## Oraclebhoy (17 Mar 2021)

Chocolate tools, use to be 3p each and you got a solid block of chocolate that looks like a saw/hammer/screwdriver/drill.

And sheets of rice paper


----------



## niemeyjt (17 Mar 2021)

Another vote for white chocolate mice. Was banned from gob-stoppers after my cousin choked on one and nearly died.


----------



## DougM (17 Mar 2021)

I used to get 1d worth of Tiger nuts, Spanish wood and a Barley sugar twist about 6 inches long = 3d. Saturday treat


----------



## bobblezard (17 Mar 2021)

This is bringing back lots of memories, +1 for Tiger Nuts, Barley Twist and Rhubarb & Custard


----------



## 1steven (17 Mar 2021)

Black jacks, smarties, space dust.


----------



## Phil Russell (17 Mar 2021)

Aniseed balls, the ones about 3/8 " diameter.
Cheers, Phil


----------



## bryan267 (17 Mar 2021)

Never heard of tiger nuts.
I liked various gob stoppers, I ate loads of cola rola balls, silver ball bearing style sweets that left aluminium dust all over the inside of the paper bag, no wonder my memory is so bad. 
The best gob stoppers were dinosour eggs, they were 10p each so could only afford one.


----------



## harryd (17 Mar 2021)

Black Bullets. Berwick Cockles.


----------



## sammy.se (17 Mar 2021)

Fizzy cola bottles 
Cola cubes


----------



## Tenacity (17 Mar 2021)

Nibbets


----------



## NickM (17 Mar 2021)

Sherbet lemons/strawberries (although after eating a few all you could taste was blood as they lacerated the inside of your mouth)
Pear drops
Strawberry bon bons
Tom Thumb drops (they always seemed to end up stuck together in one large mass together with the paper bag)
Aniseed twists

But my absolute favourites are Army & Navy


----------



## Fergie 307 (17 Mar 2021)

I can remember when fruit salads, blackjacks and rhubarb and custard were all four for a penny at the school tuckshop. Wagon wheels were fourpence, and they seemed to be as big as your head !


----------



## Amateur (17 Mar 2021)

Anything off the Penney tray and wagon wheels when they were two feet in diameter


----------



## treeturner123 (17 Mar 2021)

Yes, they used to be real wheel size not Dinky toy size as they now are!!

I remember twisting and sucking Barley Twists so that you got a point on them!

Phil


----------



## moosepig (17 Mar 2021)

Anyone remember Spangles? Used to love the cola flavoured ones.


----------



## Thingybob (17 Mar 2021)

One thing i have gleaned from all the posts you can roughly tell the age of postee by his sweet preference


----------



## Thingybob (17 Mar 2021)

moosepig said:


> Anyone remember Spangles? Used to love the cola flavoured ones.


Old english


----------



## Thingybob (17 Mar 2021)

Can't understand all this modern problem with obesity when i was eating some of the sweets named here back in the 50s n60s there wernt many obese kids around I think it was cos we played out all the time and ran the calories off


----------



## Cabinetman (17 Mar 2021)

That’s very true Bob, the only time I wasn’t running about was when I was sat in class but. We didn’t drink nearly as much fizzy pop, it was too expensive. I’m convinced that’s what’s doing it, they can call zero calorie but something in its doing it.
I went on a no alcohol thing for awhile and instead drank zero calorie lemonade, I put a huge amount of weight on and I’ve never had a problem with weight ever before. Obviously came to my senses and reverted to good habits and the weight came off again. Ian


----------



## mikej460 (17 Mar 2021)

Spanish gold tobacco and mini cadburys chocolate dispensers and chocolate smokers kits (different times) at Christmas


----------



## mikej460 (17 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> That’s very true Bob, the only time I wasn’t running about was when I was sat in class but. We didn’t drink nearly as much fizzy pop, it was too expensive. I’m convinced that’s what’s doing it, they can call zero calorie but something in its doing it.
> I went on a no alcohol thing for awhile and instead drank zero calorie lemonade, I put a huge amount of weight on and I’ve never had a problem with weight ever before. Obviously came to my senses and reverted to good habits and the weight came off again. Ian


not anymore it doesn't...I only have to look at a mars bar and my pants don't fit


----------



## Thingybob (17 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> not anymore it doesn't...I only have to look at a mars bar and my pants don't fit


Cant say that i was ever turned on that much by a mars bar lol


----------



## Thingybob (17 Mar 2021)

Now were not part of euro zone maybee we can reinstate our sweet shops with all the old goodies and sell em by the 1/4 lb


----------



## mikej460 (17 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> Now were not part of euro zone maybee we can reinstate our sweet shops with all the old goodies and sell em by the 1/4 lb


And pay with farthings


----------



## Thingybob (17 Mar 2021)

Two farthings thats a halfpenny cant catch me out


----------



## TRITON (17 Mar 2021)

All of the above  with the exception of wafers(choccy or otherwise) and flying saucers, which for me were so dry and unpalatable.

I can remember it being a poor day indeed when all they had one day in Primary tuck shop was chocolate wafers  Actually I've still got a mental picture of the incident, albeit over 45 years ago.


----------



## Cabinetman (17 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> Now were not part of euro zone maybee we can reinstate our sweet shops with all the old goodies and sell em by the 1/4 lb


 I never thought I would actually say anything in support of the EU, but they did a lot to get rid of the fake flavours and colours in children’s sweets. Oh well


----------



## D_W (18 Mar 2021)

Fifth Avenue bars, neco wafers, cinnamon hearts, gum cigarettes.


----------



## Thingybob (18 Mar 2021)

Nice to get a different countrys favorites we dont know of thier sweets only off old tv


----------



## Ollie78 (18 Mar 2021)

Army and navy, like a cough sweet. Delicious.


----------



## Jonm (18 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> Now were not part of euro zone maybee we can reinstate our sweet shops with all the old goodies and sell em by the 1/4 lb


We were never part of the Euro Zone.


----------



## skeetstar (18 Mar 2021)

Not sweets, but I used to eat them like sweets - the old Victory V lozenges. 
Anyone remember Jublees, just a waxed cardboard pyramidal package coating flavoured ice,, like a huge lump of ice lolly.


----------



## Amateur (18 Mar 2021)

Bazooka Joe bubble gun
The cartoon inside the package and saving the wrappers with the intention of posting off to America for some fantasy walking talkie or other unavailable in the UK toy.
They never got posted off.....


----------



## Amateur (18 Mar 2021)

Tiger Nuts. Remember them? Kept you chewing for ages...

Liquorice roots too.....
Like chewing a tasty log


----------



## Amateur (18 Mar 2021)

We were so poor our treat was a stick of rhubarb and a bowl of sugar to dip in.


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Mar 2021)

Sugar? You were lucky! 
Sorry we’ve already done that but I couldn’t resist


----------



## mikej460 (18 Mar 2021)

TRITON said:


> All of the above  with the exception of wafers(choccy or otherwise) and flying saucers, which for me were so dry and unpalatable.
> 
> I can remember it being a poor day indeed when all they had one day in Primary tuck shop was chocolate wafers  Actually I've still got a mental picture of the incident, albeit over 45 years ago.


All that we had in our Primary tuck shop was potato puffs. There was a tuck shop at the end of the school road but it was out of bounds. Secondary was different as the tuck shop was literally across the road from the school. We often used some if our dinner money for sweets.


----------



## rafezetter (18 Mar 2021)

Me, I like almost anything, but my father had a serious thing for Callard and Bowser Cream Line Toffees.


----------



## Linus (18 Mar 2021)

skeetstar said:


> Not sweets, but I used to eat them like sweets - the old Victory V lozenges.
> Anyone remember Jublees, just a waxed cardboard pyramidal package coating flavoured ice,, like a huge lump of ice lolly.


You can still buy Victory V lozenges but they've changed the ingredients - of course.


----------



## alz (18 Mar 2021)

Used to love Fry's 5 Boys to see the chocolate faces with Desperation, Expectation, Realisation etc underneath.
Or one penny Nestle's Chocolate from ancient red slot machines on the railway platform!
And what happened to Tiffin bars?


----------



## Thingybob (18 Mar 2021)

Yea not sweets but you jogged my memory the machine that pressed your name on a piece of ally strip eh simple pleasures


----------



## Inspector (18 Mar 2021)

Does ice cream count? Dairy Queen has been around since I was little serving soft ice-cream and now much more. I loved chocolate dip cones and still do. Soft ice-cream cone dipped in heated chocolate. Perfect on a summer day. Strawberry Sundays were a close second. 

Pete


----------



## Thingybob (18 Mar 2021)

My wife has just asked do you remember Zing biscuits her dad used to bring them home for her from works canteen


----------



## mikej460 (18 Mar 2021)

We'd keep an ear cocked for the ice cream van (either Stop Me And Buy One or better still Mr Whippy). The default would be a jubbly or a rocket, but as a treat we would have a choc ice or a 99. Mum occasionally gave us money to get a block of raspberry ripple to take the sting out of tinned peaches for Sunday tea!


----------



## Thingybob (18 Mar 2021)

Wives can join in too Amazing bars, Aztec bars, Mint Cracknel , Caramac , Butter Snap , Peanut Brittle Golf Ball bubble gum .


----------



## mikej460 (18 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> My wife has just asked do you remember Zing biscuits her dad used to bring them home for her from works canteen


yes I do!
1960s Jacob's Zing Chocolate Biscuits Coin Op Vending Machine Made in England takes Sixpence Coins - YouTube


----------



## Thingybob (18 Mar 2021)

Remember nougat wafer, ice cream and wafer from Vinnys icecream van


----------



## Thingybob (18 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> yes I do!
> 1960s Jacob's Zing Chocolate Biscuits Coin Op Vending Machine Made in England takes Sixpence Coins - YouTube


Thats made her day shes salivating


----------



## paulrbarnard (18 Mar 2021)

What were the little sweets that tasted like fibre glass resin smells?


----------



## andrewm (18 Mar 2021)

alz said:


> Used to love Fry's 5 Boys to see the chocolate faces with Desperation, Expectation, Realisation etc underneath.
> Or one penny Nestle's Chocolate from ancient red slot machines on the railway platform!
> And what happened to Tiffin bars?


Do you know? You are probably the first person that I have come across who remembers Fry's 5 Boys. There used to be a vending machine on our local station. I don't know if it was a West Country thing - what with Fry's being in Bristol - or whether it was available nationwide.


----------



## JimB (19 Mar 2021)

Back in the day just after the war we would buy a couple of ounces of something with a name like kayli. It was a sort of crystalline powder and we'd eat it using sticks of hard liquorice (sucking and dipping) 
This was in Yorkshire, anyone remember it and the spelling?


----------



## Ozi (19 Mar 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> What were the little sweets that tasted like fibre glass resin smells?


Millions? Lots of colors about 4mm diameter


----------



## loftyhermes (19 Mar 2021)

JimB said:


> Back in the day just after the war we would buy a couple of ounces of something with a name like kayli. It was a sort of crystalline powder and we'd eat it using sticks of hard liquorice (sucking and dipping)
> This was in Yorkshire, anyone remember it and the spelling?


Barrets Sherbet dip, is that what you're thinking of? We used to call it kayli as well


----------



## paulrbarnard (19 Mar 2021)

Ozi said:


> Millions? Lots of colors about 4mm diameter


Yes like little ball bearings.


----------



## JimB (19 Mar 2021)

loftyhermes said:


> Barrets Sherbet dip, is that what you're thinking of? We used to call it kayli as well


It wasn't the same as sherbet dip as that seemed more powdery. Perhaps the local shopkeeper knocked up his own version.
We were so starved of sugar we would eat sweetened condensed milk until caught and I had a liking for toothpaste.
Anyone remember Dandelion and Burdock soft drink and Tizer?


----------



## Cabinetman (19 Mar 2021)

JimB said:


> Back in the day just after the war we would buy a couple of ounces of something with a name like kayli. It was a sort of crystalline powder and we'd eat it using sticks of hard liquorice (sucking and dipping)
> This was in Yorkshire, anyone remember it and the spelling?


 I remember it very well, sent your mouth different colours – God knows what was in it. We used to pronounce it cailie as in Kay lee, we weren’t so far from Yorkshire on the Southbank of the Humber. Ian


----------



## Amateur (19 Mar 2021)

Linus said:


> You can still buy Victory V lozenges but they've changed the ingredients - of course.



never been the same since they reduced the LSD content


----------



## Terrytpot (19 Mar 2021)

Always liked a Bounty but back in the 70's someone started churning out a choccy bar called a "Cabana" that had coconut like the Bounty but with bits of cherry and I think also raisins in it and then covered on top with a layer of caramel and then wrapped in milk chocolate...yum. Not seen those for ages but loved em.
EDIT:
just found out I'm not alone in missing them..


----------



## Lefley (19 Mar 2021)

Inspector said:


> Does ice cream count? Dairy Queen has been around since I was little serving soft ice-cream and now much more. I loved chocolate dip cones and still do. Soft ice-cream cone dipped in heated chocolate. Perfect on a summer day. Strawberry Sundays were a close second.
> 
> Pete


I so remember going to DQ for the chocolate kiddie cone when little. Lined across the parking lot on summer nights!


----------



## mikej460 (19 Mar 2021)

loftyhermes said:


> Barrets Sherbet dip, is that what you're thinking of? We used to call it kayli as well


So did we! I remember sherbet dip but only now remember kayli. I grew up in Cheshire.

Ah but just read that it is different from sherbet which is soft whereas Kayli (still sold as Kali) is hard powdered crystal with a sharper taste.

Also we called all sweets toffees


----------



## Ozi (19 Mar 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> Yes like little ball bearings.


My kids used to like them, massif sugar rush to follow


----------



## Wildman (19 Mar 2021)

aniseed balls, pineapple chunks, winter mix, blackjacks, everton mints,, chocolate honeycomb


----------



## fezman (19 Mar 2021)

Lion brand Midget gems. My grandad who lived with us until I was about 5 used to come home from the WMC a couple of times a week with a quarter of them and share them with me. 

Looks like I'll be buying a box from aquarterof.co.uk


----------



## scooby (19 Mar 2021)

As mentioned, Kayli of any variety was high up on the list when I was young. Wham bars were my favourite though, the 'proper' 1980's ones which would make your toes curl. 

Had one recently and the sourness was feeble. Admittedly, my taste buds are nearly non existent now.


----------



## ManowarDave (19 Mar 2021)

Ooh and butterscotch. My Grandad always had a bag of those. And my Nan was always dishing out lemon bon bons.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (19 Mar 2021)

Sandyn said:


> The earliest sweets I remember were Tobermory Tatties, Sweet Cigarettes and Fry's 5 Centre Chocolate Cream which we sometimes got at school for some reason. Tobermory Tatties were the best. Guaranteed to rot your soft little teeth and if that didn't get you, it had a little plastic thing in the middle to choke you!!



Are Tobermory Tatties anything like Lee's Macaroon Bars? I had an aunt who made the best Macaroon Bars and she sent me the recipe but I was never able to make them taste like anything other than tatties!


----------



## Thingybob (19 Mar 2021)

Our propper shop used to sell Kali it was in those large sweet jars multi coloured like majic sand you got it in one of those conicle paper bags


----------



## Sandyn (19 Mar 2021)

Lonsdale73 said:


> Are Tobermory Tatties anything like Lee's Macaroon Bars?


I remember them as flat circular things made from a toffee like material. They were coated in cinnamon. They ware also known as lucky tatties. Macaroon bars were a 110% sugar hit. They nipped my throat, they were so sweet. Soft and quite crumbly, coconut coated. For sweetness, it takes a lot to beat marshmallows. I have managed to break my marshmallow addiction. I would only stop when I began to feel sick.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (19 Mar 2021)

I've just had a handful of marshmallows along with my Irn Bru.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Mar 2021)

What was the name of the travel sweets in the round tin?

Dad used to have them in the glovebox!

Cheers James


----------



## JimB (19 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> I remember it very well, sent your mouth different colours – God knows what was in it. We used to pronounce it cailie as in Kay lee, we weren’t so far from Yorkshire on the Southbank of the Humber. Ian


That's the stuff. We called the hard licorice sticks Spanish in those days.


----------



## Thingybob (19 Mar 2021)

I remember those little black squares Tics in little tins nasty taste but went back for more


----------



## Rorton (19 Mar 2021)

JimB said:


> Back in the day just after the war we would buy a couple of ounces of something with a name like kayli. It was a sort of crystalline powder and we'd eat it using sticks of hard liquorice (sucking and dipping)
> This was in Yorkshire, anyone remember it and the spelling?



I remember this from my childhood too - 1990's we had a sweet shop close by that had hundreds of jars of sweets where you could have a quarter of something nice. 

I remember loving kayli - it was like a fizzy flavoured sugar. 

We too used to use hard liquorice to eat it - the best was bassets hard liquorice sticks, you used to bite the end off, and use it like a shovel


----------



## Rorton (19 Mar 2021)

fezman said:


> Lion brand Midget gems. My grandad who lived with us until I was about 5 used to come home from the WMC a couple of times a week with a quarter of them and share them with me.
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying a box from aquarterof.co.uk


Ah yes, Midget gems were not midget gems unless they were Lions ones - rock hard they were, also did sports mixture and fruit salad - and were in boxes with a non stick paper insert.

Used to put one of each flavour in for the best effect!


----------



## JimB (20 Mar 2021)

Rorton said:


> I remember this from my childhood too - 1990's we had a sweet shop close by that had hundreds of jars of sweets where you could have a quarter of something nice.
> 
> I remember loving kayli - it was like a fizzy flavoured sugar.
> 
> We too used to use hard liquorice to eat it - the best was bassets hard liquorice sticks, you used to bite the end off, and use it like a shovel


It was around for a long time then! I was born in the early 1940's.


----------



## houtslager (20 Mar 2021)

JimB said:


> It wasn't the same as sherbet dip as that seemed more powdery. Perhaps the local shopkeeper knocked up his own version.
> We were so starved of sugar we would eat sweetened condensed milk until caught and I had a liking for toothpaste.
> Anyone remember Dandelion and Burdock soft drink and Tizer?


Yep, and vimto too


----------



## pidgeonpost (20 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Spanish gold tobacco and mini cadburys chocolate dispensers and chocolate smokers kits (different times) at Christmas


Spanish gold tobacco is that the sweet tobacco of my childhood I wonder? It was sold in a cardboard tube rather like the sherbert fountains? 
Think all my favourites have been listed, but I'm still very fond of anything with aniseed or licorice in it. 
On the walk home from junior school there were 3 sweet shops to choose from. No wonder that we were terror-stricken when the mobile dentist caravan rolled into the school yard once a year.


----------



## pidgeonpost (20 Mar 2021)

Thingybob said:


> Wives can join in too Amazing bars, Aztec bars, Mint Cracknel , Caramac , Butter Snap , Peanut Brittle Golf Ball bubble gum .


At last - peanut brittle! And how about the Brazil nut toffee? It was in a big tray and the shopkeeper broke bits off with tiny chromed hammer designed for the job. How I wanted one of those little hammers as a kid.


----------



## Subsy321 (20 Mar 2021)

Aztec bars,skippy bars and bar six. Fond memories


----------



## tradesman (20 Mar 2021)

TEXAN bar - cannot find an equivalent apart from maybe the top half of a double-decker - got bags of pick and mix off ebay - shrimps a favourite as are bananas and of course couch candy

anyone know what the new texan bar name is


----------



## Gogsi (20 Mar 2021)

andrewm said:


> Do you know? You are probably the first person that I have come across who remembers Fry's 5 Boys. There used to be a vending machine on our local station. I don't know if it was a West Country thing - what with Fry's being in Bristol - or whether it was available nationwide.


I can remember Fry's 5 Boys and I immediately get a vivid picture of them. I can see the wrapper quite clearly. I'm in Edinburgh, so these boys got all the way up to Scotland too.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (20 Mar 2021)

Gogsi said:


> I can remember Fry's 5 Boys and I immediately get a vivid picture of them. I can see the wrapper quite clearly. I'm in Edinburgh, so these boys got all the way up to Scotland too.


I don't know if it still is but Scotland was bit of a testing ground for new sweets. I used to work for a company that dealt with some of the biggest names in confectionery, especially chocolate, andwe'd see products distributed to Scotland months or even years afore thet went on release in the rest of the UK


----------



## Subsy321 (20 Mar 2021)

Who remembers milk tray on a bar,with the orange cream which was actually orange. And the line barrel. Wonderful if only they made it now. It would be so popular


----------



## Subsy321 (20 Mar 2021)

Lime Barrel is what I meant to say..


----------



## Mike Whitworth (20 Mar 2021)

Uncle Joes Mint balls could only get them around Manchester


----------



## Bristol_Rob (20 Mar 2021)

Nutty Bar


----------



## Lazurus (20 Mar 2021)

BAZOOKA JOE BUBBLE GUM - Then collect the little waxed coupons inside to get gifts (sea monkeys was a favorite) but they cost so many coupons it was cheaper (and better for you teeth) to save up and buy whatever it was.

Also loved the milk bottles - little white chewy things.


----------



## Ozi (20 Mar 2021)

Subsy321 said:


> Who remembers milk tray on a bar,with the orange cream which was actually orange. And the line barrel. Wonderful if only they made it now. It would be so popular


I remember those, bit pricey but absolutely loved them.


----------



## alz (20 Mar 2021)

The Five Boys certainly did, Gogsi - I was brought up in Stonehaven, near Aberdeen!
There was also a little corner shop near the primary school where the grocer even sold us big bags of his broken biscuits for an old penny.


----------



## ColinH2O (20 Mar 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> What were the little sweets that tasted like fibre glass resin smells?


I think they were pear drop.


----------



## Thingybob (20 Mar 2021)

Rorton said:


> I remember this from my childhood too - 1990's we had a sweet shop close by that had hundreds of jars of sweets where you could have a quarter of something nice.
> 
> I remember loving kayli - it was like a fizzy flavoured sugar.
> 
> We too used to use hard liquorice to eat it - the best was bassets hard liquorice sticks, you used to bite the end off, and use it like a shovel


What you mean Rorton when you wer a kid in 1990 you still are till your in your 50s you ask my wife (1990 s seems like yesterday)


----------



## Thingybob (20 Mar 2021)

Lazurus said:


> BAZOOKA JOE BUBBLE GUM - Then collect the little waxed coupons inside to get gifts (sea monkeys was a favorite) but they cost so many coupons it was cheaper (and better for you teeth) to save up and buy whatever it was.
> 
> Also loved the milk bottles - little white chewy things.


Still sell them in asda in 3 bags for £1


----------



## Thingybob (20 Mar 2021)

So there you go you sweety company excecutives we have done your brain storming for you under "what shall we market new this year " bring back the good old names


----------



## Echo-Star (20 Mar 2021)

McCowans Penny Dainty


----------



## Cabinetman (20 Mar 2021)

alz said:


> The Five Boys certainly did, Gogsi - I was brought up in Stonehaven, near Aberdeen!
> There was also a little corner shop near the primary school where the grocer even sold us big bags of his broken biscuits for an old penny.


 It might be because they were made in Grimsby but we used to be able to buy tin boxes about a 10 inch cube with broken biscuits in – mainly custard creams. Ian


----------



## thetyreman (20 Mar 2021)

another favourite was coltsfoot rock, still love it but hard to find thesedays!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Mar 2021)

Lime barrel, oh yes, they were to die for. I also was a fan of the penny chews, blackjacks and fruit salads etc but does anyone remember the caramac bar? it was a teeny tiny chocolate bar with a red and silver wrapper and inside....soft, gooey toffee. I can taste it now as if it were yesterday!


----------



## mikej460 (20 Mar 2021)

Yes I liked Caramac, but my recollection is that it was more like a caramel milky bar. You can still buy them.
Caramac - Wikipedia


----------



## penyrolewen (21 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Yes I liked Caramac, but my recollection is that it was more like a caramel milky bar. You can still buy them.
> Caramac - Wikipedia


Yeah but they changed the recipe sometime in the 80s. I used to love them, then they were ‘new recipe, best ever’ and that was it. Never had one since trying a couple at the time. Just not the same.


----------



## alz (21 Mar 2021)

Highland Toffee with picture of Highland cow on front - remember driving past field if Highland cows and my youngest daughter pointing them out as she and her sister were chewing a piece of toffee each. I said: "So it is. Bet you didn't know Highland Toffee is made out of their horns."
Few minutes later she threw up all over the back seat of the car....._ I was only joking and trying to think of their teeth, I tried to tell my wife._


----------



## Fergie 307 (21 Mar 2021)

mikej460 said:


> Spanish gold tobacco and mini cadburys chocolate dispensers and chocolate smokers kits (different times) at Christmas


I remember arguing with my kids about how big Mars bars used to be. Then I think it was on the Antiques Roadshow some guy had an old vending machine, like the ones on the tube. It still had the chocolate in it, and much to my delight showed that the old Mars bars were huge by comparison with the bite size things you get now.


----------



## mikej460 (21 Mar 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> I remember arguing with my kids about how big Mars bars used to be. Then I think it was on the Antiques Roadshow some guy had an old vending machine, like the ones on the tube. It still had the chocolate in it, and much to my delight showed that the old Mars bars were huge by comparison with the bite size things you get now.


Shrinkflation


----------

